# i5 10300H Undervolting Problem



## IamMedician (Mar 6, 2021)

Hey there,

First of all, I have unlocked the undervolting. Applied values are showing in the FIVR tab.

So it is a bit confusing but I will try to keep it as it is possible. I am playing Battlefield V and I noticed that my CPU is hitting 95 Celcius.

I have unlocked the undervolting and downloaded ThrottleStop. I habe decreased the core and cache values by 0.08V. I joined the game and no difference... I log out from the game, deleted the TheottleStop and started from scratch. That time I was succesful. (Photo with the gameplay) I took a screenshot of it and opened Discord by alt+tab and posted it into a server. Then I performed an alt+tab again and I have seen that the temperature is hitting 90 Celcius.


I don’t have any idea what happened there. I was able to get 77-80 Celcius for 30 minutes, alt+tab and tadaa 90 Celcius. By the way with undervolt or without undervolt I always see 4194 MHz. I am so depressed about it  Can you please help me?

note: I have checked the box “save voltages immediately” after I took a screenshot.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 7, 2021)

The on screen MHz data while gaming is not accurate when Speed Shift is enabled. Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop and play a game for at least 15 minutes. This will provide an accurate record of your CPU performance, power consumption and temperatures. Turn on Nvidia GPU monitoring in the Options window before you start monitoring. When finished testing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file data. Look in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder for your log file.



IamMedician said:


> I always see 4194 MHz.


Is that good or bad? What do you want to see? The maximum multiplier for your CPU is 42 when playing a game and 4 cores are active. 4190 MHz (42.00 X 99.768 MHz) sounds about right. If you want to go faster than that while gaming, you will need to buy a different laptop. If you want to go slower, lower the Turbo Ratio Limits or the Speed Shift Max value and you can run your CPU at any speed you like from 800 MHz to 4200 MHz.

Post a screenshot of the main ThrottleStop screen and the TPL window so I can see how you have those setup. Also attach a gaming log file to your next post.

Maybe the fan speed changes when you ALT+TAB out to the desktop so your CPU temps go up and up. Do a ALT + TAB test while you have logging enabled in ThrottleStop. It might make more sense when you can see some before, during and after data. Let me know what time you did the ALT + TAB. It should be obvious if this always happens.

What laptop model do you have?

Edit - I would recommend checking the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. Intel CPUs have multiple sets of power limits. You do not want these randomly changing when playing a game so best to use this option to lock the secondary turbo power limits.


----------



## IamMedician (Mar 7, 2021)

I thought that when the MHz is low I could get fewer temperatures. Here is my log file I played for like 45 minutes, I have performed some alt+tabs too. I have an ideapad gaming 3 (i5 10300H, 1650ti, 16GB RAM). Are the temperatures normal with the cooling pad that I will be sharing in the log file?

Edit: I have tested Red Dead Redemption 2 with the same settings... And guess what? it was 65-75 Celcius overall, I have seen 81 Celcius for the maximum. And I will be sharing that one too. Can we say the first game that I have tested is a CPU-intensive game?(Battlefield V)

Can someone please help?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 7, 2021)

IamMedician said:


> Can someone please help?


Hard to help you when you do not provide enough information.



unclewebb said:


> Post a screenshot of the main ThrottleStop screen and the TPL window



The first log file shows that you are playing a demanding game. Power limit throttling (PL1) shows up in the log file when power consumption is at 35W. The 10300H has a 45W TDP rating so it is designed to run at 45W. It also has a lower power 35W mode.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




If you run your laptop at 45W, it will run faster but it will also get hotter compared to running your laptop at 35W. You seem to be concerned about normal operating temperatures over 90°C so there is no point in me explaining how to make your laptop run hotter and faster. The Intel default thermal throttling temperature for your CPU is 100°C. You are well within that limit so there is no reason to worry about your CPU temperature.



IamMedician said:


> first game that I have tested is a CPU-intensive game?(Battlefield V)


Yes, the log file shows that was a demanding game and your computer was able to handle it just fine.

Go play some games and enjoy your laptop. It is running as designed.


----------



## IamMedician (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------

